# 1989 Nissan Hardbody universal joint



## batman9722 (Jan 3, 2009)

Universal joint bad in driveshaft at rear end. You can replace these with a little effort. You must remove driveshaft from truck and carefully press the staked universl joint out. Clean and deburr driveshaft yokes and carefully install universal joint, Precision 812 from Napa or 11001 Neapco from Advance Auto. Once you have installed and centered universal joint, spot weld to keep caps from coming back out.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Spot weld?

Usually there are C clips to hold them in place. How odd.


----------



## batman9722 (Jan 3, 2009)

let me explain, my model, 2 wheel drive, automatic, has non replaceable, staked in, u joints. they want you to buy the whole driveshaft. you can buy a aftermarket one that has replaceable u joints, but kinda pricey, so this is the less expensive way to go and works great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoober (Jan 14, 2009)

Great Post!!!! Saved me big bucks!:cheers::cheers:


----------

